# inža



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den! Prosím vás, jak máme rozumět slovu „inža” v článku LN, který  pojednává o poněkud nelichotivé fotce českého "prvního páru"?

_"Znavený „inža“ na konečné v Košířích
    Politik je mimo jiné také symbol čili znak, který povrchem sděluje obsah. V prezidentské roli by měl zajistit „repreminimum“: aby se za něj značná část lidí nestyděla. (...) Zeman vystřihl kreaci zmuchlaného, znaveného „inži“ na konečné v Košířích. Nic méně, nic víc..." _(zdroj: lidovky.cz                       24. června 2014)  

Děkuji předem!
EM


----------



## ilocas2

Enquiring Mind said:


> Dobrý den! Prosím vás, jak máme rozumět slovu „inža” v článku LN, který  pojednává o poněkud nelichotivé fotce českého "prvního páru"?
> 
> _"Znavený „inža“ na konečné v Košířích
> Politik je mimo jiné také symbol čili znak, který povrchem sděluje obsah. V prezidentské roli by měl zajistit „repreminimum“: aby se za něj značná část lidí nestyděla. (...) Zeman vystřihl kreaci zmuchlaného, znaveného „inži“ na konečné v Košířích. Nic méně, nic víc..." _(zdroj: lidovky.cz                       24. června 2014)
> 
> Děkuji předem!
> EM



inženýr


----------



## morior_invictus

I am interpreting it the same way.


> *Ing.* Miloš Zeman, CSc. je bývalý český premiér, ekonom, prognostik a  významný porevoluční politik, který byl v roce 2013 zvolen v přímé volbě  prezidentem republiky.


Source: financnici.cz


> b) *Názvy pro učitele, ředitele, školníka a jiné osoby: *učitel — _úča; _učitelka — _pajčelka, úča; _profesor — _prófik, profouš; _ředitel — _postrach, říďus, sáhib; _ředitelka — _šéra, šéfka, šerifka; _školník — _školňajs, technický řiditel; _*inženýr — *_*inža*; _pionýr — _pinďour; _chuligán — _chulouš; _pásek — _pasan.
> _


Source : nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz : K dnešnímu stavu studentského slangu

Ing. = ~ MSc


----------



## bibax

Neřekl bych, že tazatel neví, co znamená "inža". Spíš se ptá, co znamená _kreace zmuchlaného, znaveného „inži“_. Asi je to nějaký archetyp (pravzor, tradicí posvěcená a typická postava). To ví snad jen autor článku._

_


----------



## Janulka

Inža je pejorativní nebo zesměšňující označení inženýra. _kreace zmuchlaného, znaveného „inži“ _ je výraz autora, který má s tím člověkem buď soucit, nebo jím pohrdá. Není to žádné ustálené rčení nebo folklorní postava, ale vlastní výraz autora článku.


----------



## Garin

Archetyp "inži" mám pevně spojený s reálným socialismem - 70. až 80. léta, nepadnoucí tesilový oblek popírající veškeré módní trendy, dederonová košile, kravata z podobně syntetického materiálu, brýle, účes s pěšinkou na stranu, v ruce aktovka či "diplomatický" kufřík - viz seriál "Inženýrská odysea", či ve zkarikované podobě film Tomáše Vorla "Kouř". Jednoznačně pejorativní pojmenování.


----------

